# Recommend any Sea Trout Flies



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Chartreuse and white Clouser, popper, slider, Sea Ducer.....something to get their attention.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Chartreuse and white Clouser, popper, slider, Sea Ducer.....something to get their attention.


x2


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Never discount what is locally called a "tutti frutti" (small size 2 clouser in pink/chart), it is probably the closest thing you can get to some of the grub/gulp/lure colors that have an "electric chicken" color! 

Also a small polar fiber minnow fished on an intermediate or even a sinking/sinktip line will almost suspend to mimich the Mirrolure 17s that have become very popular---you can't fish this fly to slow!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm pretty spoiled since the trout in my areas are always ready to eat.... That said, if the wind's down and you're near dawn or dusk it's hard to beat a small popper in a stop and go fashion. Pop it and let it sit, then do it again. Repeat until you're no longer over fish. Expect banzai hits on the bug when it's sitting still and short strikes when it's moving if they're hungry. Usually your first hit is a miss, the second one's on the money. Strike only with your line hand and only after you feel something at the other end.















This one was taken last week by Dave Olsen the manager of the Miami Fly Shop just north of the Shark River...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I'm pretty spoiled since the trout in my areas are always ready to eat....  That said, if the wind's down and you're near dawn or dusk it's hard to beat a small popper in a stop and go fashion.  Pop it and let it sit, then do it again.  Repeat until you're no longer over fish.  Expect banzai hits on the bug when it's sitting still and short strikes when it's moving if they're hungry.  Usually your first hit is a miss, the second one's on the money.  Strike only with your line hand and only after you feel something at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.

My trout spot is in Biscayne Bay.
Usually limit out in minutes. 
I'll def give it a shot.
I have a bunch of bass poppers, will those work?

I have a couple trout spots inside White Water Bay as well.
Just not so far out west. 
Any specific flies you'd recommend as far as color and what not for WWB?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I think trout are one of the most forgiving when it comes to fly selection. I've probably caught the most on clousers and match the hatch streamers (pilchard/finger mullet, etc) because that't what I fish with more when I'm plying around the edges of flats and pot holes etc. But sliders and poppers are the most fun. Like Bob say's you have to work them slow so the trout can zero in on them. 

As far as colors trout seem to like the really bright attractor sort of stuff more than most fish, yellows, chartruse, etc. and of course most any darkish green or brown back with white or light gray underneath whether its a clouser, streamer, slider or popper etc kind of pattern will work. 

As with most fish, the main thing is getting the fly in front of the fish or using a fly that creates some noise and let them come find it. If you have them located already, that's 90% of it right there. Once on a school, I'd bet you could try several different color patterns and fly types and get strikes on most or all of them.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I think trout are one of the most forgiving when it comes to fly selection. I've probably caught the most on clousers and match the hatch streamers (pilchard/finger mullet, etc) because that't what I fish with more when I'm plying around the edges of flats and pot holes etc. But sliders and poppers are the most fun. Like Bob say's you have to work them slow so the trout can zero in on them.
> 
> As far as colors trout seem to like the really bright attractor sort of stuff more than most fish, yellows, chartruse, etc. and of course most any darkish green or brown back with white or light gray underneath whether its a clouser, streamer, slider or popper etc kind of pattern will work.
> 
> As with most fish, the main thing is getting the fly in front of the fish or using a fly that creates some noise and let them come find it. If you have them located already, that's 90% of it right there. Once on a school, I'd bet you could try several different color patterns and fly types and get strikes on most or all of them.



My trout spot is just a flat that ranges from 1'-3' depending on tide.
It's covered with grass and empty patches.

We usually just cast out a top water plug and walk the dog such as a Zara spook or skitter walk early at sun up.
Then switch up to a MirrOdine later in the day. 

We normally don't see the fish.
It's all blind casting and the fish come up with these crazy hits and go airborne.
Only once I saw several trout swim by the boat.
I've also seen them come following the lures sometime and try to eat at the boatside but just simply run out of water.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Considering how many times that trout hit my orange and white popping cork,
instead of the the frisky live bait hanging under it, it's a wonder someone
hasn't tied a popping cork fly. It happened so many times over the years
that I finally kept a hook rigged from the cork as well as through the bait.
Many times ended up with two trout on, one on the cork, one on the bait.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Guy named Chris Newsome up in the Ch Bay area posted this one on another board. Really cool looking.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

that is a cool looking fly, definitely bunker proportions too. 

Howz it cast? With all the feather and stuff tied in at the head it looks like it'd want to foul a bit. Still, nice looking pattern.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> We usually just cast out a top water plug and walk the dog such as a Zara spook or skitter walk early at sun up.
> 
> Then switch up to a MirrOdine later in the day.
> 
> ...


You can do the same thing with the fly. Start early morning with a slider, cork or deer hair. Closest thing to a spook there is in the fly realm. After the sun is up switch to a clouser or deceiver kind of thing and work the deeper edges of the flats and potholes. When I can get down there, that's typically my Flamingo routine for snook, tarpon reds and trout. They all eat the same stuff.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I've been using EP style flies for trout. They work like a gurgler when flotant is added to attract trout. These also  catch LM Bass, bluegill, and tarpon.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Like most have said you can catch specs on almost any pattern... In Whitewater Bay here are the two that I use the most...
































Here's the same bug in some of the color variations that I do for the shop.
















The Whitewater Clouser is tied up on a 2/0 hook and comes with a wire weedguard. The Speedbugs are done with a soft foam head on a #1 hook.

Here's a tip for the interior and Gulf coast out of Flamingo.... Unlike the situation in Biscayne Bay where the fish are holding in a wide area on the deeper portions of large flats, the fish in the backcountry of the 'Glades really like the feeding opportunities that currents and eddies provide. Look at any island in Whitewater, for instance and you'll note that whichever way the tide is moving one corner or other of the island will have a noticeable current coming by. I work these areas, always across the current, and if some kind of a bite doesn't happen then it's off to another corner. Corners and creeks between tides when the water's not moving? go somewhere else... If you find a corner that's got fish, catch a few then move on and it will be a spot you can come back to - over and over again. Unlike snook, reds and others that hang close to or under structure, the specs feed in open water nearby....


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

this works in Biscane area. Uesed them behind that Hospital near 17th also out front of Black Point.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

A long long time ago those flats out in front of Mercy hospital used to be the place when other areas failed to produce, not sure if its still Mercy Hospital or if there's even grass flats there any more though.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> A long long time ago those flats out in front of Mercy hospital used to be the place when other areas failed to produce, not sure if its still Mercy Hospital or if there's even grass flats there any more though.



I was right by there not long ago.
Didn't get any trout cruising the flat.
Although something big crushed my MirrOdine and came off.

My trout spot isn't too far from there.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Still called Mercy, great winter sunrise fishing flat.
During the summer too many jetskis and tourists from Hobie Beach.
Good spot when NW winds start howling. Stays pretty calm.
Artificial reef right at the edge of the flat, snapper, grouper.
Good "keep the kids busy" spot.

http://www.thiswaytothe.net/reefs/pages/mercy-hospital-reef-dade.html


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Guy named Chris Newsome up in the Ch Bay area posted this one on another board.  Really cool looking.


Looks good laying on it's side, out of the water.  I bet a few casts with it and things get a little ugly....


----------

